# Downtown Pet Centre



## wildwill (Feb 7, 2010)

Has anyone been to this dump? It's in Chinatown in Dragon City Mall. It's a nice enough place. They got some nice livestock but their prices are so ridiculous only a newbie who has no clue would buy something there. AC110 was like $160 bucks. I got mine for $80. They sell little tiny goldfish for like $20 where they would be like 5 or 3 bucks anywhere else. The only thing i found there that I would pay for is their giant snails which were $15. Still expensive but most things are not within reason.

They were selling a small box of Fluval Bio ceramic rings for $22. I got the same box a a LFS for $10.

Lemme know if anyone else has been down there and what they've found ridiculous. I don't know how they stay in business.


----------



## rferg (May 14, 2010)

i bought a plant there once, too expensive!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I was there 2 weeks ago and everything is so over priced. Maybe their rent is very high


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

That place is just ridiculous. everything and i mean everything is totally out of price.. dunno how they are still running..

i must admit though 8 years ago I went there to purchase an albino african clawed frog.. at the time i didnt know big als carried them...

got it for 18 dollars... ugh not sure how much they are at big als....

aw well thats only livestock/thing i bought there.... geesh


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Location is the reason for the high cost. It's a basement but for the square footage and being located right on Dundas and Spadina, you have to charge a lot just rent. I once got a golf ball of java moss which cost me $11. There use to be another aquarium south of that place but it closed down 2 years ago.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

High rent and no competition in the nearby area

8-9 years ago, I was in a field trip with school and I brought a 2" baby red belly piranha for $40. I thought it was a good deal, till I visit Scarborough Big Als and they sell 4"er for $20


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Canadianbettas said:


> That place is just ridiculous. everything and i mean everything is totally out of price.. dunno how they are still running..
> 
> i must admit though 8 years ago I went there to purchase an albino african clawed frog.. at the time i didnt know big als carried them...
> 
> ...


IIRC (last Sat.) I thnk the price was about $5.99-7.99 as I did look at the ADF's and I think there was some albinos in there. I could be wrong as I was not focusing on the pricing then when I saw them.


----------



## canada koi online (Aug 2, 2010)

You would think a store in Chinatown would be cheap. 

Always wanted to check this store out. Now I won't. Thanks OP.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> High rent and no competition in the nearby area
> 
> 8-9 years ago, I was in a field trip with school and I brought a 2" baby red belly piranha for $40. I thought it was a good deal, till I visit Scarborough Big Als and they sell 4"er for $20


 What kind of school had field trips to the fish store?


----------

